# Aep:Cumberland, conesville, mcconnellsville



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Anybody have any reports for any of these places? Looking to get out tomorow to have some fun and catch some bluegill to fry up. Any info would be appreciated 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Ummmm......your like 10 minutes away. We should be asking you.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

The bluegill usually always bite. It's another thing to find a pond that has decent size. I did pretty good on Saturday before the big blow.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Have any of you guys tried those lilly pad ponds along rt16,,, down around that private landing strip?
I drive pass 3 or 4 times a year for the last 35 years, going to hunting camp, & I always thought that they looked 'fishy',,,, specially with big gills.?


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I would be telling you all about it but I've been working 12-14 ho


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I would be telling you all about it but I've been working 12-14 hours a day. I'm going to check it out later tonight and hopefully they will shut us down in the next couple days so I can make a day out of it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I used to fish one of the Conesville lakes (west of 83 off a road that ran right along Wills Creek). I drove as far as I could last year and then hiked about 1 mile pulling a sled with gear only to find out that the drained the stupid pond. Nothing left of it. There used to be some monster gills in it. no idea why they drained it. I was a little frustrated to find it drained, especially after I drove over an hour and half to get to it. Good luck wherever you go.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

There's plenty of ice on all the ponds. Down there i made it down a little before dark and checked some ones closer to the road somebody had already drilled some holes today on the one smaller pond. 9" plus on all the ponds I checked hopefully I make it down in the morning what bait shops are open down that way salt fork outdoors is closed tomorrow 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Finally made it down today and couldn't get any bluegill to bite but we caught 5 largemouth between 8-12 inches on vibes. 8 inches of ice on the two ponds I was on. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Have any of you guys tried those lilly pad ponds along rt16,,, down around that private landing strip?
> I drive pass 3 or 4 times a year for the last 35 years, going to hunting camp, & I always thought that they looked 'fishy',,,, specially with big gills.?


It's called the Basin, and There r some nice fish in it, but you have to hit it pretty early. The last 3 or 4 year the water gets so chocked with weeds you can barely get a line in past May.


----------

